# Help with arbor for Desk Pen...



## mewell (Jul 17, 2005)

I'd like to turn one these http://tinyurl.com/bceov deskpens and have spent the better part of the afternoon  looking for arbor plans I saw SOMEWHERE that detailed a method of using a steel rod (I think) that had a point ground on the end to mount the longer, upper piece. Does anyone know where I might find this[?]


----------



## vick (Jul 17, 2005)

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/Pen61.html

I am pretty sure this is the link you are looking for.


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 17, 2005)

Mark: 
Check Russ Fairfields "Making a Pen". The one you want is the "longline", russ has very good instructions for different modifications to the slimline pens. You can access his site from the home page.
good luck


----------



## Fred in NC (Jul 17, 2005)

I have posted about this before...  The subject is mandrels for blind holes, such as baseball bat and desk pens. 

I know of three possible ways to turn these:

1.  Some desk pens have a tube that has internal threads.  A mandrel is available that has threads to match.

2.  A mandrel can be made out of a rod with a sharp flat or points that drive the blank.  Such is the mandrel that Russ Fairfield uses for the longline pen, as described in his site. 

3.  The pin chuck.  This is my favorite.  The blank is driven by cam action. The rod or mandrel has a flat cut on one side, to fit a pin.  The pin is put ON the flat, and the mandrel inserted.  The pin acts like a cam inside the blank. See pics at these links:

A commercial fixed size pin chuck:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/products/Axminster-Pin-Chuck-23009.html

Fred Holder's drawing of a pin chuck (3/4 down this page).  

http://behemothtools.tripod.com/id6.html

To make a pin chuck all that is needed is a rod of the right size to go into the hole in the blank.  A flat is ground or filed on one side of the rod, at the end or anywhere along the lenght of the rod.  The pin is a little rod that fits on the flat. A good source of little rods in several diameters is COMMON NAILS, just cut a piece and file the ends smooth.  Put the pin on the flat, and insert into the blank.  Cam action drives it around.


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 17, 2005)

Fred:
Thank you for the additional information regarding the arbor for the desk pen.
I used a pin chuck when I first started turning bowls.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 17, 2005)

Neat Fred!  How hard is it to remove the wood from the pin chuck?


----------



## Fred in NC (Jul 17, 2005)

Jim, you turn it a LITTLE in the opposite direction, until the pin is centered again.


----------



## mewell (Jul 18, 2005)

Hooray! I knew someone here would know... Looks like several pointed me in the right directon. It was Russ Fairfield's nifty instructions. Thanks everone.

Mark


----------

